# Other Hobbies?



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I was just talking to Mongo, he is into photography. Bigmax PMed me, wondering where I was. LOL 

Im doing research. I want a Harley Davidson. 

Kevin wants a BB gun, but were worried he'll put his eye out.

Bigmax is shopping for the latest LiPo powered Scooter with full Ti and carbon fiber. . He's sorta getting old, and sweats alot................

What else are yall into?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Try this again*

Im having to relearn resizing pics. Arrg!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Got it.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Brandon just said he likes that "sickle"

Besides the Red Rider BB gun I also like playing my drumset, I've almost took my eye out a couple of times with a drumstick which isn't cool, luckily I had glasses on.


----------



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

*Gary*

This will make you cry.

Take a look at what this one went for today on E-Bay.

I to am l00king and with gas prices the way they are I might just be able to justify it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4569287478&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT

wah.........................

larry


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Sixteen Five?


----------



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

*Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup*

Man what a deal makes me sick not to have pulled the trigger on that one only 375 mile on the bike. Go figure.

Larry


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Like the Biff'ster said, Im getting into photography pretty heavy again. Got back in about 2 years ago shooting my sons football team and finally took the plunge into a Digital SLR and I havent regretted it for a second.

Heres a couple I have gotten with the new one.


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

I love da chicks. racing of all kinds, sports, FISHING, and an occasional adult beverage or 5(LOL)


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Hey!!!*

If Biff can get a Harley so can I!!! The faster I go the less I will swet. 

OH and Mongo, Your sick. Football, rc truck, little girl and then BIG GIRL. Near gave me a heart attack. Did the wife see that one?

Kev, If your sitting right near the drums why do you need glasses?????? Unless they are safety ones?

Ronnie, I wit you.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Biggy- yeah, shes seen that one. Shes not too thrilled with it but she'll live.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*So*

All I have to do is strap a camera around my neck and look like I know what I'm doing along with hanging around the lake on a summer day and I can take pictures like THAT!?!?!?!!!!!!!  HUMMM??


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Mongo those are awesome quality pics - and no, I'm not just talking about the bathing suit beauty either. I did photography for nearly 3 years in high school. Had an old Pentax 35 and some cheap lenses. Got pretty good with it, but nothing like what you showed above! Those action shots rock! 

Biggie,

When I was really into photography I had a good friend's girlfriend approach me and ask her to take some pics of her. I said, yeah, sure, we can use the school's studio. She told me, uh, I need you to do my Playboy sample shots so that I can send them in. I was like WHOA! Told her unless her boyfriend was there and approved it just wasn't happenin - of course he shot the idea down fast! But she was DEFINITELT Playboy material!!

Good times for sure!!

As for other hobbies, I really don't have any except for R/C. Don't really need any either! Expensive enough, don't ya think?!?! HAHAHA!!!

PD2


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Biggy- Shes actually a paid model (most of the time) that was wanting some updated shots for her portfolio. There were about 40 models (both male and female) there that day and I took about 450 shots. 

PD2- thanks, the camera and lens helps alot. Expensive, but worth it imo. I actually got some of my shots of a local paintball field in a local magazine this month so Im pretty stoked about that. And tomorrow night I start working with a local guy that does it for a living so hopefully I can start paying for all this stuff.


----------



## Todd Manchester (Oct 12, 2004)

Racing, women, beer, and 4 wheelers.  Thats all I have time for.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

PD, there is something SERIOUSLY wrong with you.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Done!*

I will never be without my digital now!!!!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> PD, there is something SERIOUSLY wrong with you.


Nah, I just didn't feel like having a whole stompped into my head by half the offensive line of the High School I went to. :wink:

PD2


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

I took photography for 3 1/2 years in high School and I actually had access to all the confiscated negatives that the teacher had grabbed over the years. Heck, he even showed me his favorites that he had printed up. He told me if I ever brought any of those into his classroom though, that I would be able to keep them, but he would have to have a copy as well...lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Pic number 2 was offensive face masking.  

Good work bro! We should start a magazine.

Hummmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Oh, my other hobbies include fishing, guitar pickin, surfing, mountain biking, scuba, boating, offroading, photography, hunting, camping, activism, RC planes, rock hounding, exploring caves, collecting reptiles, horses, MX, skateboarding, motocross, TT, flatrack, scrambles, Dune buggies, chicks, cooking, partying, 

Might think of more later.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Dude!*

It's amazing you get any work done! I'm thinking there's a magazine for everyone of your other interests. That's alot of time taking a potty break, err library reading.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Gary said:


> Pic number 2 was offensive face masking.
> 
> Good work bro! We should start a magazine.
> 
> Hummmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


Yeah, you noticed that, huh? lol Since that was a scrimmage, we didnt have any trained officials so they missed that one. And they dont do instant replay so my picture wouldnt have helped....lol

Actually, I already have a few shots in a magazine. Just a local thing here in Round Rock, but its a start.


----------

